# What Are Poljot Watches Like?



## tagluva (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey, are Poljot watches any good as I have purchased one on ebay just waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

tagluva said:


> Hey, are Poljot watches any good as I have purchased one on ebay just waiting for it to arrive.


Well its a bit late now if we said they were cheap tat and avoid like the plague! - However luckily for you Poljots are the opposite & are well made offering great value for money!

Look foward to seeing some pics when it arrives - Which model did you go for btw?

Paul


----------



## Nesima (Jul 10, 2005)

tagluva said:


> Hey, are Poljot watches any good as I have purchased one on ebay just waiting for it to arrive.


Terrible quality crap, send me a picture and I will guarantee to pay you half what you paid for it

and save you loosing all your money ;-)

Think of it as a lucky escape.


----------

